# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  ORT-JTAG - Samsung GT-S5570 , GT-S5830 , SGH-T659 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot Released

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [09 JUNE 2011]  Description :   *Samsung SGH-T659 Repair Dead Boot**Samsung GT-S5830 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot**Samsung GT-S5570 Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot* *ORT Plus V1.51*   What's new in ORT Plus V1.51  Support for Samsung ONENAND Flash ID [ID=0x005C00EC]   Released Stuffs :   Samsung SGH-T659 JTAG PinoutSamsung SGH-T659  Repair FileSamsung SGH-T659  FULL DUMPSamsung SGH-T659  Repair GuideSamsung GT-S5830  JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-S5830  Repair FileSamsung GT-S5830  Repair GuideSamsung GT-S5830  SMSamsung GT-S5570  JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-S5570  Repair FileSamsung GT-S5570  Repair GuideSamsung GT-S5570  SMSamsung GT-S8530  JTAG Pinout[Uploaded]ORT Plus V1.51    *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Previous Update :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

